# MP soon...



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Friday... eek, 4 more sleeps, so excited yet so scared at the same time


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck Hun. So excited for you! You will be great xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks both just want it here now so we can breathe a sigh of relief!, I've not ready any matching panels falling through have you?!?


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck   xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

By the time you get to mp it is usually a done deal, is my understanding. I have heard of deferrals due to paperwork not being done or legal technicalities but not nos. they will be routing for you. Our panel members were so lovely and it was great to see them again at the planning meeting x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Barbados Girl said:


> By the time you get to mp it is usually a done deal, is my understanding. I have heard of deferrals due to paperwork not being done or legal technicalities but not nos. they will be routing for you. Our panel members were so lovely and it was great to see them again at the planning meeting x


Thankyou, I'ts silly as we all tell ourselves all of this along the way but it still doesn't stop the niggling what if's does it, what If we don't answer a question correctly etc etc


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

My husband didn't eat before mp we were that nervous. This is a man who will quite happily eat seven meals a day! There is nothing anyone can say to 100% put your mind at rest but the fact I can hear little man gently snoring in his cot right now will hopefully help! Xxx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Barbados Girl said:


> My husband didn't eat before mp we were that nervous. This is a man who will quite happily eat seven meals a day! There is nothing anyone can say to 100% put your mind at rest but the fact I can hear little man gently snoring in his cot right now will hopefully help! Xxx


Lol thank you it does!


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck waiting_patiently.  

I can get so nervous and anxious that I worry myself senseless. I think at matching panel I'll probably fall off my chair or spill someones' water!


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Good luck for matching panel tomorrow waiting_patiently. You will be amazing! What time is your slot? Xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow, it will all be fine x x


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just popping on to say I hope ur MP goes quickly and that you'll be fine. Looking forward to hearing how everything goes. Good luck Hun xx


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Good luck x x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck today


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope all went well today a little late good luck x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,... thanks for all your good wishes, we did it!!!     

We were both terrified if Im honest but panel said keep calm, nothing to worry about etc and they were right, we got asked..

Why 'x' specifically?
What were we doing regards time off / childcare?
How were we going to promote 'x' heritage, religion etc?

All good, now just have to wait till the 16th for planning meeting in the morning then intros start that same afternoon... Yay!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Woohoo well done! Soooo exciting! Now just got get through the next few weeks until he arrives. Congratulations. So thrilled for you!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

becs40 said:


> Woohoo well done! Soooo exciting! Now just got get through the next few weeks until he arrives. Congratulations. So thrilled for you!


Thankyou  xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats! Get drunk every night or go out for lovely suppers/the theatre. No time for that now!


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations   how exciting the 16th will come so quickly you won't know where the time has gone so happy for you


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Millie & Barbados girl, du know what it cant come soon enough, we've had plenty of years of just us and a little one to disturb it is well overdue   xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations       . Enjoy every second xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay!! So pleased for you Hun. Lovely news xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations WP enjoy every minute xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, he will soon be here before we know it, I've been nesting today   Putting his bottles, bowls etc in 'his' cupboard, yesterday bought essentials for the medicine cupboard, some nappies etc, got his milk powder in, omg its seems like madness I still cant believe it!


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Congrats wp, we were also approved at matching panel on thurs. Still cant believe it!! Xxx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats Clo. WP, soon he will be here and you will be gently dragging him to the centre of the bed as he sleeps as I am now, he moves around solo much in his sleep!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

clo76 said:


> Congrats wp, we were also approved at matching panel on thurs. Still cant believe it!! Xxx


Fab news thats great, when do intros start for you? xx


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Intros start on 6th oct, what about yourself? 

Thanks Barbados girl, sounds like your loving being a mum. Xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

clo76 said:


> Intros start on 6th oct, what about yourself?
> 
> Thanks Barbados girl, sounds like your loving being a mum. Xx


16th Sept for us so just over a week left! I cant wait to be doing that Barbados girl! xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

It is awesome xxx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

clo76 said:


> Congrats wp, we were also approved at matching panel on thurs. Still cant believe it!! Xxx


Congrats Clo! Xx


----------

